# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Maagslijmvliesontsteking (gastritis) - Artikels

## Luuss0404

*Maagslijmvliesontsteking (gastritis)*
De binnenkant van de maag is bekleed met een dik slijmvlies. Dit is om de maagwand te beschermen tegen het zure maagsap (maagzuur). Het maagsap bevat o.a. zoutzuur en is nodig voor de spijsvertering: in de maag wordt het voedsel voorbereid voor verdere vertering in de darmen (zie verder het hoofdstuk de maag).
Er zijn 2 soorten slijmvliesontstekingen in de maag. De acute variant, acute gastritis, en de chronische variant, chronische gastritis.

*Acute gastritis*
Acute gastritis kan verschillende oorzaken hebben:
* een infectie met een virus, bacterie of schimmel
* alcoholgebruik
* terugstromen van gal uit de dunne darm in de maag
* langdurig gebruik van NSAIDs (ontstekingsremmende pijnstillers zoals ibuprofen, aspirine en diclofenac)
* sterk verminderde weerstand 
De klachten bij acute maagslijmvliesontsteking zijn pijn in de maagstreek, een opgeblazen gevoel, misselijkheid en soms braken.
Meestal geneest een acute ontsteking vanzelf, zodra de oorzaak van de gastritis is weggenomen. Bijvoorbeeld wanneer men stopt met drinken of het slikken van de NSAIDs.
De arts kan maagzuurremmende geneesmiddelen voorschrijven, die de genezing kunnen bevorderen.

*Chronische gastritis*
Chronische gastritis is weer onder te verdelen in twee verschillende vormen:
*Type-A-gastritis*
Type-A- gastritis wordt door een auto-immuunziekte veroorzaakt. Bij deze vorm mak het lichaam antistoffen aan tegen het eigen maagslijmvlies. Door deze fout in het afweersysteem kunnen beschadigingen en ontstekingen van het maagslijmvlies ontstaan.
*Type-B-gastritis*
Type-B-gastritis komt het meeste voor en wordt voornamelijk in verband gebracht met de bacterie helicobacter pylori. Deze bacterie kan in het maagslijmvlies overleven en daar een ontsteking of zelfs een maagzweer veroorzaken.
Wanneer een chronische maagslijmvliesontsteking een permanente verandering in het slijmvlies veroorzaakt, spreken we van atrofische gastritis. Het slijmvlies van de maag veranderd blijvend en wordt veel dunner. Een gevolg hiervan is dat de klierbuizen in de maagwand in aantal en lengte sterk verminderen. Deze klierbuizen scheiden het maagsap af, waarmee het voedsel voorbewerkt wordt voor vertering én waarmee bacteriën in de maag gedood worden.
Maar het grootste probleem ontstaat doordat er minder intrinsic factor wordt aangemaakt. Deze intrinsic factor is een onderdeel van het maagsap en is nodig om vitamine B12 in de darmen te kunnen opnemen. Een tekort aan vitamine B12 kan leiden tot bloedarmoede.
Bij patiënten met atrofische gastritis is het risico op maagkanker ook iets verhoogd. Regelmatige controle van deze patiënten middels een gastroscopie (endoscopie in de maag) wordt dan ook aanbevolen.
De klachten bij een chronische maagslijmvliesontsteking zijn meestal beperkt. Soms is er sprake van misselijkheid, brandend maagzuur, braken of een vage pijn in de maagstreek. Wanneer door het gebrek aan intrinsic factor bloedarmoede optreedt, kunnen er andere klachten ontstaan.

*Bloedarmoede als gevolg van maagslijmvliesontsteking: pernicieuze anemie*
Pernicieuze anemie is een speciale vorm van bloedarmoede, die ontstaat als er in de maag nauwelijks nog intrinsic factor wordt aangemaakt. Intrinsic factor is een stof in het maagsap, die echter steeds minder aangemaakt wordt als de slijmvlieslaag in de maag als gevolg van een chronische maagslijmvliesontsteking steeds dunner wordt. Deze intrinsic factor is nodig om vitamine B12 op te nemen uit het voedsel en vitamine B12 is weer nodig om geen bloedarmoede te krijgen.
Het lichaam heeft standaard een voorraad vitamine B12 en daarom kan het jaren duren voordat er daadwerkelijk een tekort aan vitamine B12 ontstaat. Als deze vorm van bloedarmoede optreedt, komen de klachten sterk overeen met gewone bloedarmoede. De patiënt voelt zich slap, is moe en licht in het hoofd, ziet bleek en heeft vaak weinig eetlust. Soms kan de tong pijnlijk aanvoelen en kan er diarree optreden of gewichtsverlies.
Het vitamine B12 tekort kan op termijn ook neurologische gevolgen hebben, doordat ook het zenuwstelsel wordt aangetast. Patiënten klagen over tintelingen en een dof gevoel in voeten of handen. Na verloop van tijd kan er een zwaar gevoel in de benen ontstaan en het lopen moeilijker gaan.
Ook kunnen er psychische stoornissen optreden en kunnen er coördinatieproblemen ontstaan.
Wanneer er bij bloedonderzoek een tekort aan vitamine B12 wordt aangetoond, is dit een aanwijzing voor pernicieuze anemie. Middels een gastroscopie kan vervolgens met zekerheid vastgesteld worden dat er sprake is van atrofische gastritis.
De behandeling van de pernicieuze bloedarmoede is het levenslang geven van vitamine B12 injecties. De klachten verdwijnen vaak al snel na de start van de behandeling. Neurologische klachten verdwijnen echter alleen als de behandeling binnen 6 maanden na ontstaan van de klachten begint. Nuerologische klachten die langer dan 6 maanden bestaan, kunnen namelijk onherstelbaar worden. 

(Bron; maagdarmlever.nl)

----------


## Luuss0404

*Ontsteking aan het maagslijmvlies, die acuut of chronisch kan zijn*
Gastritis, een ontsteking aan het maagslijmvlies, is een veelvoorkomende aandoening. Meer dan de helft van alle mensen boven vijftig jaar heeft gastritis, maar niet altijd gaat dit gepaard met symptomen. De aandoening kan acuut zijn en plotseling beginnen, maar is vaker chronisch en ontwikkelt zich geleidelijk over maanden of jaren. Het symptoom is gewoonlijk een naar gevoel in de bovenbuik. De ontsteking kan als complicatie een maagbloeding veroorzaken.

*De oorzaken*
Acute gastritis kan optreden als het maagslijmvlies plotseling beschadigd raakt door het nuttigen van een grote hoeveelheid alcohol of het slikken van aspirine of non-steroïde ontstekingsremmers (zie NSAIDs ). De aandoening kan zich ook voordoen na een ernstige ziekte, zoals bloedvergiftiging (Bloedvergiftiging (sepsis)).
Chronische gastritis wordt vaak veroorzaakt door een besmetting met de bacterie Helicobacter pylori, die bij ongeveer de helft van de bevolking in het maagslijmvlies wordt aangetroffen. De bacterie beschadigt de slijmlaag die de maagwand moet beschermen tegen maagzuur, waardoor dit de wand kan bereiken. Chronische gastritis kan ook voorkomen bij patiënten met de ziekte van Crohn (Ziekte van Crohn), een ziekte die overal in het spijsverteringskanaal ontstekingen kan veroorzaken. Ook gebruik van alcohol, tabak, aspirine en non-steroïde ontstekingsremmers kunnen tot chronische gastritis leiden.
Een bepaald type gastritis, bekend als atrofische auto-immuungastritis, wordt veroorzaakt door een abnormale reactie van het immuunsysteem, waarbij het lichaam antistoffen gaat maken die het weefsel van het maagslijmvlies aantasten.

*De symptomen*
Chronische gastritis veroorzaakt vaak helemaal geen symptomen, maar de aandoening kan op termijn schade aan het maagslijmvlies toebrengen, waarna symptomen optreden die gelijk zijn aan die van acute gastritis. Symptomen van acute gastritis treden plotseling op en zijn ernstiger. Van beide vormen zijn de symptomen:
* een naar gevoel of pijn in de maagstreek, vooral na het eten;
* misselijkheid en overgeven;
* verlies van eetlust.
Bloeden van de maagwand hoeft niet op te vallen, totdat men aan bloedarmoede (Anemie) blijkt te lijden, wat zich uit in vermoeidheid en een bleke huid. Als de bloeding ernstig is, kunt u bloed braken of een zwarte, teerachtige ontlasting hebben (zie Bloeding in het spijsverteringskanaal).
Atrofische gastritis is gewoonlijk pijnloos, en de enige klachten kunnen te maken hebben met bloedarmoede door een tekort aan vitamine B12. Atrofische gastritis tast de maag zo aan, dat deze niet meer de stof kan aanmaken die de opname van deze vitamine in het lichaam mogelijk maakt. Mensen met chronische gastritis, en ook met atrofische gastritis, hebben een vergrote kans op het ontwikkelen van maagkanker (Maagkanker).

*Wat kunt u doen?*
De klachten van een lichte gastritis kunt u bestrijden met vrij verkrijgbare antacida (Antacida) die het maagzuur neutraliseren. Ze kunnen ook worden verlicht door verdeeld over de dag kleine beetjes te eten in plaats van een paar keer per dag een grote maaltijd, het verminderen van alcoholgebruik en stoppen met roken. Raadpleeg uw huisarts als de klachten aanhouden of erger worden of als u gewicht verliest.

*De behandeling*
Uw huisarts zal u vragen naar uw eet- en drinkgewoonten, of u rookt en of u medicijnen gebruikt. U kunt een bloed- of fecestest ondergaan, waarbij wordt gezocht naar een besmetting met Helicobacter pylori. Ook kan worden gekeken of u aan bloedarmoede lijdt, wat zou betekenen dat uw maagslijmvlies bloedt. Uw huisarts kan voor u een endoscopie afspreken (zie Endoscopie bovenste spijsverteringsorganen) om de maag nader te onderzoeken.
Als besmetting met H. pylori bevestigd is, kan de arts een combinatie van antibiotica (Antibiotica) en andere medicijnen om de productie van maagzuur te onderdrukken (zie Medicijnen tegen een maagzweer)voorschrijven. Indien u gastritis hebt en enige tijd aspirine (Analgetica) of non-steroïde ontstekingsremmers ( NSAIDs ) dient te nemen, kunt u het advies krijgen een maagzuurremmend middel of het middel misoprostol te slikken. Dit medicijn beschermt het maagslijmvlies tegen de schadelijke inwerking van non-steroïde ontstekingsremmers. Boven de 70 jaar kunt u beter altijd maagsparende medicatie toevoegen aan non-steroïde ontstekingremmers. Soms zit de beschermde medicatie al in de tablet tezamen met de non-steroïde ontstekingsremmers.
De klachten van gastritis nemen gewoonlijk af als u bepaalde veranderingen in uw leefwijze doorvoert, zoals het verminderen van alcoholgebruik. Als de oorzaak van chronische gastritis H. pylori is, geneest men gewoonlijk geheel na behandeling met antibiotica en maagzuurremmende medicijnen. De infectie kan een enkele keer terugkomen, waarna een nieuwe behandeling nodig is.

*Risicofactoren*
* Leeftijd; Komt vaker voor boven de 50 jaar; zeldzaam bij kinderen
* Erfelijkheid; Komt soms in families voor
* Leefwijze; Overmatig drankgebruik en roken zijn risicofactoren
* Geslacht; Geen factoren van betekenis 

(Bron; kiesbeter.nl)

----------

